# Survey finds Bangalore has India's worst behaved motorists



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2012)

Survey finds Bangalore has India&rsquo;s worst-behaved motorists - The Times of India

But I think Kolkata has the worst.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 25, 2012)

completely agree.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

I think Mumbai tops the charts.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2012)

I had been to hyderbad for 1 week.i guess hyderabad has the worst behaved traffic


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

I think Patna.

And I hope people can see a pattern here.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2012)

+1 for Bangalore.. from past 12 years I am seeing motorist getting worse and worse...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2012)

Well even Mangalore is nothing Less...You walk on the road..You might DIe.As Busses Glide down some roads in high speed.Enough to through you in air,some time even turn in high speed


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

Why don't we say 'All India'!?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2012)

People drive the same way everywhere in India.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Why don't we say 'All India'!?


+1.I Agree with you.Ill tell you how the traffic Jams Start in India

Now theres a Two-Lane Road.Theres a red-light so one side trafic with 1 row is stopped.Now When the green light comes,some cars behind try to overtake,Bikers try to enter in between..and go here and there.That makes the one Lane a 2-3 lane.This is what have seen in many places in India i have visted.,But they most disciplined was Bangalore


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2012)

I think chennai has a better behaved traffic.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 25, 2012)

ya hyderabad has rude motorist compared to bangalore, but i guess delhi has worst too..

but i shud b ashamed to comment as i myself drive rudely and violate rules because i hate by traffic cops eating my.money


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ Yest Night at Malakpet road i saw a biker Dancing .And going.Another bike almost dashed another and a car to.Lucky no fight took place.
And near Towli Chocki(near that mumbai-Hyd highway).Many people were going in the wrong direction esp Youngsters


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I had been to hyderbad for 1 week.i guess hyderabad has the worst behaved traffic



More than worse.



serpent16 said:


> ^^ Yest Night at Malakpet road i saw a biker Dancing .And going.Another bike almost dashed another and a car to.Lucky no fight took place.
> And near Towli Chocki(near that mumbai-Hyd highway).Many people were going in the wrong direction esp Youngsters



Good that u never came to JNTU near KUkatpally. Otherwise u would have gone mad.

And Its too HOT  

_________________________________
HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2012)

maybe bangalore follows the fewest rules, but the people are very friendly most motorbikes stop to give a lift if you flag em down...
delhi has the worst behaved people irrespective of whether they are driving or not... and mumbai people have a big bag of tricks around the philosophy of "me first"... surprise lanes, temporarily using the wrong side of the road as an express lane, or jumping the signal on the intersection just when it changes for someone else

saw like an impossible 40 second wheelie on nice road by some Bangalore biker though wudnt have blvd it if I hadnt seen it 

PS read the article, Bangalore is never going to be weelchair friendly... ever... thats because the footpaths all over the city are divided into sections that are exactly one plot or one house long, and these are at wildly varying heights when compared to the road


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 25, 2012)

Chennai people are very discipline regarding following the rules.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2012)

Well Even in Mangalore.There wont be a single day without some driver or someone screaming ran** Ma**,Bevar$*.
Busses stop where they Like,some times middle of the road :/.Conductors screaming Bega Jepulle(Get down fast).
Traffic Is horror throughout India.
If Indians Start following Lane Rules.Then i guess it would be much better.
Like In Dubai And other Foreign citys.People exactly drive how the marking are given.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2012)

Ah yes we have cross cutting motorists and over optimistic F1 cadre auto wallahs in Bangalore, mix that with a very broken and bad infrastructure and yes you have Bangalore traffic. But having the opportunity to live in more than one city, I don't see why B'lore stands out. It's the same in almost every city. 

My benchmark for the worst is still my own -pseudo native tier 2 city called Visakhapatnam / Vizag. I told my brother once, if you had learnt driving in Vzg instead of B'lore, you could have driven in any part of the world.  I would like to quote my lecturer who hailed form a different city at that time,_ I have a bike but I do not know how to ride in this city. Now I walk but even then I don't know which direction to look while crossing._. Every time you cross a road, you have to look in both directions, even if it is the NH-7; both directions for each lane. 

Moral of the story: This survey is flawed. Like all other (most) surveys this one screams of inaccuracy


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2012)

it seems everyone is finding their own cities worst 
personally Guwahati too is a very bad place in terms of Traffic.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

Right from the TOIlet.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 26, 2012)

It takes only 3 mins for me to cover a distance which usually takes 30mins


----------



## R2K (Apr 26, 2012)

Indian drivers know how to turn a 2 lane road in into something like a 4 lane road.
Sometimes when you look down from some tall building Indian roads appear like a F1 race track. No rules, no nothing !. Everybody is acting like they are in a race


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> it seems everyone is finding their own cities worst
> personally Guwahati too is a very bad place in terms of Traffic.



thats the only bad thing about Guwahati.



axes2t2 said:


> It takes only 3 mins for me to cover a distance which usually takes 30mins



cat is famous for using backside shortcuts 



R2K said:


> Indian drivers know how to turn a 2 lane road in into something like a 4 lane road.



and turn a 4 lane into a 2 lane by parking their cars on the road.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> and turn a 4 lane into a 2 lane by parking their cars on the road.



Yup


----------



## Anorion (Apr 26, 2012)

lol@dancing biker
everyone is fighting that they have the worst


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2012)

Delhi. Bangalore would have the excuse of their roads being crap as well. Delhi doesn't even have that. Our pedestrians are idiots as well.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 26, 2012)

I have couple of room mates who are originally from Bangalore. And they say that Bangalore folks are much more disciplined and responsible than the folks riding on the streets of Hyderabad. Also, the Traffic police in Hyderabad are horrible. Each and every one of them feel like they are Prime Minister. 

I personally has never been to any major city except Hyderabad. So, I am not sure what really is the situation out there.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 26, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I have couple of room mates who are originally from Bangalore. *And they say that Bangalore folks are much more disciplined* and responsible than the folks riding on the streets of Hyderabad. Also, the Traffic police in Hyderabad are horrible. Each and every one of them feel like they are Prime Minister.
> 
> I personally has never been to any major city except Hyderabad. So, I am not sure what really is the situation out there.



They must be taking about ladies who ride at 20 km/h.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I have couple of room mates who are originally from Bangalore. And they say that Bangalore folks are much more disciplined and responsible than the folks riding on the streets of Hyderabad. *Also, the Traffic police in Hyderabad are horrible. Each and every one of them feel like they are Prime Minister. *
> 
> I personally has never been to any major city except Hyderabad. So, I am not sure what really is the situation out there.



Exactly when i was in Hyderabad for 1 week.I was shocked seeing 3 People in a bike.While only 2 people are allowed.
And upon that around 4-6 people in an 3 seater Auto.Upon that A person standing Behind the auto.I have it in Busses never in Autos


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 27, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Exactly when i was in Hyderabad for 1 week.I was shocked seeing 3 People in a bike.While only 2 people are allowed.
> And upon that around 4-6 people in an 3 seater Auto.Upon that A person standing Behind the auto.I have it in Busses never in Autos



You should come to  Gurgaon, Haryana.  4+ people on bikes, riding on top of buses, zig-zag style of driving, cattle grazing on roads. and it only begins there.


----------



## R2K (Apr 27, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Well Even in Mangalore.There wont be a single day without some driver or someone screaming ran** Ma**,Bevar$*.
> Busses stop where they Like,some times middle of the road :/.Conductors screaming Bega Jepulle(Get down fast).
> Traffic Is horror throughout India.
> If Indians Start following Lane Rules.Then i guess it would be much better.
> Like In Dubai And other Foreign citys.People exactly drive how the marking are given.



I have traveled to Mangalore for a couple of times for consulting some doctors. I have to agree that most of the drivers there are really..really rude.
Also in Dubai traffic rules are followed by majority of drivers because almost every major road is being monitored by traffic cameras and police. One tiny mistake and you will have to pay a hefty fine.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ In Mangalore.In rains..People hold the rain sheet in the busses  And get wet.Once you enter small areas people go on top of busses etc.And Drive rash .I just want goverment busses to enter Mangalore


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 27, 2012)

soon the world will be doomed...



serpent16 said:


> Exactly when i was in Hyderabad for 1 week.I was shocked seeing 3 People in a bike.While only 2 people are allowed.
> And upon that around 4-6 people in an 3 seater Auto.Upon that A person standing Behind the auto.I have it in Busses never in Autos



In Hyderabad ,while traveling in  buses you can foot board.But i was surprised to see in Bangalore ppl travel with doors closed  .Personally i prefer to foot board rather that sitting in bus with door closed.You can cheat the conductor.


Spoiler



*www.hindu.com/2005/11/16/images/2005111616660301.jpg


----------



## Skud (Apr 27, 2012)

That looks like Kolkata.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> soon the world will be doomed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naa more like Mangalore  Over full Private buses.


----------



## R2K (Apr 27, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Exactly when i was in Hyderabad for 1 week.I was shocked seeing 3 People in a bike.While only 2 people are allowed.



One of my neighbor used to ride with his 4 member family( husband, wife, 2 kids ( (approx 3-5 years old ) on a hero honda splendor 100 CC bike. I used to be amazed by the ridiculous seating arrangement and even more with power of that bike


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

Well all this happens only in the Old city-Saidabad,Santosh Nagar and Charminar(for its people standing behind an auto  )


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2012)

A very interesting discussion thread:

worst drivers auto, 2 wheelers, bicycles, trucks etc | Articles | Car Forums - CarWale


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2012)

^oh wow its mostly against autos


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2012)

Actually it so happens that every other guy thinks that he is the best driver and the others are worst(except in rare cases) .. correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Autos come 3rd
1)Busses-Stop when they want,where they want even if its in middle of the road
2)Bikers-Only the Badly Drunk ones
3)Autos


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2012)

_Roads are filled with idiots._ 

No point nitpicking.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2012)

Share-autos are the worst by a longshot.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2012)

Considering the behavior of autos in Delhi & NCR, I will be more scared to travel in Bangalore now


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> In Hyderabad ,while traveling in  buses you can foot board.[/SPOILER]



same case in Vizag, In fact I saw the bus perma tilted to one side. I quickly realised the odds of making it alive to the college were not 100% so took an auto for the rest of the year. The auto drivers are actually slow slogs there, you can hardly make out if its the engine moving the vehicle or the driver slyly pushing it himself. 

Bangalore has auto drivers who are heavily influenced by F1. They drive like one and expect to be paid like one too 

--

Traffic situation in the whole country is screwed. Why pick on Bangalore, which atleast has trees (even after so many are cut down each year)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 29, 2012)

strange this thread hasn't evolved into "drivers in the US are so decent,motorists drive badly because of BS indian cuture"  

well,in navi-mumbai(my city) i live in a place called kharghar which deserves this "most worst behaved motorists" title since we dont have traffic signals anywhere(even though there are as many cars and bikes as there are microbes in one's armpits) everyone breaks traffic rules right from the BEST bus guy(who forgets his driving lessons),to the  auto wallahs,and college d**ks who try to impress thier pillion-riding gf's by driving like F1 drivers
heck,people even drive bikes on footpaths(completely functional with pedestrians) here


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol Indian culture "protectors" have invaded this thread. Run for your life.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2012)

I saw no reference to US here. Plus with their fines I wonder if they can afford to flout rules that easily.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol..Same here near the girls College you can see boys ridding fast in their bikes trying to impress them.
Worse part is my city doesnt have footpaths in 85% of the city.Either youl fall in the drains.Or get hit by a speeding F1-Bus


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You should come to  Gurgaon, Haryana.  4+ people on bikes, riding on top of buses, zig-zag style of driving, cattle grazing on roads. and it only begins there.



looks like Bangalore lost


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2012)

Indian Culture is to blame. Being a hooligan on road with no driving sense is part of our culture. If a traffic policewaala finds you, taking and offering bribes is also an integral part of our culture. Not to talk about making the same mistake again.

99% people in countries like South Korea, Japan, Singapore etc. know how to drive (in lanes) and follow + respect traffic rules.

Jams happen in New York City as well. I've experienced. They have narrower roads than Delhi. But those are "traffic jams" - people still have the courtesy to maintain distance and not honk. Those are "traffic" jams. In India, we see "retarded" jams because of everyone's mistakes. And the cheap Indian habit of poking your car in every space you find instead of sticking in your own lane.

Then motorcyclists in India suffer from a "small-time" mentality which is again an integral part of Indian culture. If a carwaala honks (who also suffers from some sort of superiority complex), the bikewaala will move away/change his lane and give space to the carwaala. On the other hand, in countries having superior culture and infinitely more civic sense than India, the bikewaala will drive in his own lane. Middle of the lane. He'll drive as if he is driving a car. And the carwaala in culturally superior countries won't have any problem with that. The road is as much his as everyone's.

Now point in shifting the blame to autos, bike etc. We Indians - everyone is equally responsible.

Take a look at this idiot in red i10:

*i.imgur.com/rBjap.jpg

I don't know why are we so uncompetitive in motorsports - F1, MotoGP etc. We have the biggest and the best talentpool of drivers in the whole world. This is a fact.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ +1.
Normal Persons view-A bus driver sees that the other lane the cars have moved a bit he can occupy that place now,He moves..And Almost gets stuck in a diagonal way..increasing the traffic.To add to that..Autos again go from both sides...and make it a typical indian Jam


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Apr 30, 2012)

And most of the Worst Motorists.. must be gamers.. racing gamers..
Moto GP, Burnout, NFS,etc.. guess a racing game should be made on such (Indian) roads(Potholed) and Motorists..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 30, 2012)

ico said:


> Indian Culture is to blame. Being a hooligan on road with no driving sense is part of our culture. If a traffic policewaala finds you, taking and offering bribes is also an integral part of our culture. Not to talk about making the same mistake again.
> 
> 99% people in countries like South Korea, Japan, Singapore etc. know how to drive (in lanes) and follow + respect traffic rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 30, 2012)

people dont know to drive themselves : "lets blame it on culture"


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> people dont know to drive themselves : "lets blame it on culture"


Your definition of culture is non-practical and away from the reality. Culture isn't something written in historical texts or how people lived years ago. Culture = situation now. What people are now. What people do now. How they behave now. Their way of living now. So-called "cultural corruption" over years? Deal with it and fix it.

Majority of people don't know how to drive, behave like hooligans and spit/pee on road. That's India's culture in cities.

Talk in present. Not past.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 30, 2012)

ico said:


> Your definition of culture is non-practical and away from the reality. Culture isn't something written in historical texts or how people lived years ago. Culture = situation now. What people are now. What people do now. How they behave now. Their way of living now. So-called "cultural corruption" over years? Deal with it and fix it.
> 
> Majority of people don't know how to drive, behave like hooligans and spit/pee on road. That's India's culture in cities.
> 
> Talk in present. Not past.



dude.that post wasn't targeted at you, so chill


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 1, 2012)

^^^It wasn't?
@ico, agreed. Although, our system is to be blamed as well.
I mean any idiot who can change gear is handed a driver's licence (I didn't even gave a trial, let alone change gear). Rest can not care less because officials are corrupt. Then comes the retarted mentality of people. No, the jam wont clear itself magically by your honking the horn at the back of the road. No, she wont get impressed by your stupid auto/bike/cycle no matter how fast you ride it. Worst are those who put lives of others at risk.
.
I havn't travelled much, but I know how strict the traffic in Nagpur (compared to where I live) is and how effeciently it helps avoid jams. Even really small things like polite nature can make difference.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> dude.that post wasn't targeted at you, so chill


But "dood", my post was targeted at you. 



toad_frog09 said:


> ^^^It wasn't?
> @ico, agreed. Although, our system is to be blamed as well.
> I mean any idiot who can change gear is handed a driver's licence (I didn't even gave a trial, let alone change gear). Rest can not care less because officials are corrupt. Then comes the retarted mentality of people. No, the jam wont clear itself magically by your honking the horn at the back of the road. No, she wont get impressed by your stupid auto/bike/cycle no matter how fast you ride it. Worst are those who put lives of others at risk.
> .
> I havn't travelled much, but I know how strict the traffic in Nagpur (compared to where I live) is and how effeciently it helps avoid jams. Even really small things like polite nature can make difference.


+1000


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> people dont know to drive themselves : "lets blame it on culture"



We are blaming it on the "driving culture"  our ancestors left us no pointers on how to drive, so can't blame them 

______


 I think overpopulation is to blame. There are just too many people. 

While walking, there are too many people and little footpath or rather no footpath. People are pushed onto the roads. 

Bikers are juggling between the big vehicles and drive to the side. Find people walking on the roads and get back to brake testing a car or bus. 

Car guy is frustrated seeing a bike guy in front, who is switching lanes like a snake. Also he can hardly see the car so the mistake falls on the car guy and so is forced to follow slowly. 

Bus guy has been driving the whole day. Road rage is at it's max. He has forgotten his sobriety and intimidates anything that's smaller and even other trucks and buses. He goes like a mad man only to find a bus stop and then goes on to fight with the same bike, car, bus, truck and auto again. 

The auto guys, umm, I never understood. I think they are in The Matrix. They single handedly bring more havoc than all of the above combined.  But end of the day, they are earning their livelihood on this slow moving, highly maneuverable vehicle with the passenger screaming " take a cut from there, go fast, look at other autos " 


Moral of the story: Take an auto 



Spoiler



or move to another country and convince them that you are useful to them


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 1, 2012)

Sarath said:


> *I think overpopulation is to blame. There are just too many people*.


+1
thats the real problem
 more people -->lots of people wanting to drive/get a driving license by any means possible(some people even think they can drive well and dont learn anything from driving school just "pay" and get the license)-----> these make bad drivers and cause traffic snarls or more dangerous  accidents
*Actually the main problem is NOT indian culture its Indian Driving schools*(or indian mentality  that i can "pay" and get anything)



Sarath said:


> *Moral of the story: Take an auto *



dude,might be thats regional, might be in banglore auto wallahs are well mannered and are not greedy(meaning they dont demand a large fare hike and go on strike every 3 months)
Mumbai possibly has the worst kind of auto wallah


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 1, 2012)

No kidding, but Imo, people passing out of driving schools are bigger retards than those learning to drive by themselves. No offence.
In (car) driving schools, more than half of the part of 'driving' is done by instructor himself. Hence most people freak out the first time they take the wheel by themselves.
But I guess discussing about this will do no good but take the topic astray.
.
Regarding population, i strongly disagree.
Population will rise, eventually. That has (again, imo) has nothing to do with bad behaviour of people. As long as there are traffic lights and honest officials and strict rules at every crossroad and corner, I dont think people will intentionally break rules, unless ofcourse they are complete duchebags.
And, 'duchebaggery' is mentality, or should i say mental problem.
Case rested.


Hence, Moral of Story : Drive Safely and Smile a lot.


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2012)

doesnt help that the road conditions are pathetic


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2012)

When I went to give my driving test a guy outside offered me a license for 800 bucks. I gave him a big "FO". I went ahead and gave my test. Since I had been waiting for this day for years, I did everything meticulously, like the 5-point turn etc which no one did (everyone else just went straight to the end)
At the end of it, I went to the driving examiner and he said - " Ok, go fast now it's your turn"


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 1, 2012)

^^^Even if you'd just had done nothing and stood there, and said, "Kya sir, abi to aapke samne drive kr k dikhaya".
He'd probably passed you anyhow.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 2, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^oh wow its mostly against autos



Yeah it is, autos are the worst along with bikes and cycles. But let's not take this off topic.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2012)

Sarath said:


> our ancestors left us no pointers on how to drive, so can't blame them





Sarath said:


> I think overpopulation is to blame. There are just too many people.


I think our ancestors left us with too many people.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2012)

ico said:


> I think our ancestors left us with too many people.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2012)

and hmm so culture is only something which our ancestors leave with ourselves (next generation). myopic thinking.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 2, 2012)

Sarath said:


> When I went to give my driving test a guy outside offered me a license for 800 bucks. I gave him a big "FO". I went ahead and gave my test. Since I had been waiting for this day for years, I did everything meticulously, like the 5-point turn etc which no one did (everyone else just went straight to the end)
> At the end of it, I went to the driving examiner and he said - " Ok, go fast now it's your turn"



I got gear driving license by driving gear less vehicle  . During my test drive , i started to drive on track.When i was in middle of track, I suddenly realized a chair kept on path of other end of track.I just stopped vehicle and didnt know what to do.The police kept shouting - remove the chair and drive idiot.But i was thinking how could mt test drive fetch me license if i stop in middle?. Anyway the agent managed things  and i got license.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> +1
> thats the real problem
> more people -->lots of people wanting to drive/get a driving license by any means possible(some people even think they can drive well and dont learn anything from driving school just "pay" and get the license)-----> these make bad drivers and cause traffic snarls or more dangerous  accidents
> *Actually the main problem is NOT indian culture its Indian Driving schools*(or indian mentality  that i can "pay" and get anything)


Population? Not at all. Take example of Japan. It is even more densely populated than us. Over-population of vehicles without the infrastructure? yes.

It's lack of efficient public transport. People won't need cars that way and with good public transport, fuel consumption (and prices) will also go down. Every desi idiot will buy a car if you give him 5 lakhs. Indian drivers are good, but just don't have the culture to be civilised.

Giving/taking bribes is also part of our culture. Mentality defines your culture. Not some ancient texts. I think I said that before.

Read posts over here to see some light - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/154712-petrol-price-cheapest-goa.html


----------



## asingh (May 2, 2012)

Basically people go mad when they sit on the wheel. Delhi is no worse. And they all get violent.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2012)

*How to drive in Delhi*

[YOUTUBE]crT6kHiB2hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2012)

To be fair pedestrians are no better. People do get mad regardless whether they are on a wheel or walking on the road or just travelling mode.


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2012)

barely started the car in my test he told me it was over... I was like expecting one turn, one parking... something
*i.imgur.com/VijtL.jpg


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 3, 2012)

^^ lol...what is written in auto front side in mallu? in those red gradient texT>?


----------

